# Waiting for the little ones...



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh, my self black doe is due any day now and she truly looks like a balloon ready to pop and has for several days! :shock: She had 12 kits in her last litter that she culled to 6 sometime in the first 48 hours, and she looks twice as big this time. Crosses fingers for black or blue...


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, so my self black had kits 24 hours after my post. She had 11 and this time she hasn't culled any herself. Another doe gave birth in the last few days to 13 kits (finally got a headcount this morning). Now I have a question, I browsed the forum and if I missed the thread I apologize. I think it is probably in the culling section I don't have access to yet. I read a post stating they have 10 nipples and wild mice raise 4-5 young naturally. So, how many is a good number to leave with the doe? I'm breeding for feeders, but I don't want to tax my does with huge litters. When they have 6 I don't worry about it. Is 8-10 too many?
Also, one doe had a litter of 12 in the past, and right before they opened their eyes 9 of them just died. Later 1 other past on, and only 2 survived. By any chance did this have something to do with the larger litter? The mother is good, I did have some other issues at the time, I was just wondering if numbers contributed to the loss, like to many to weak.

Thanks, Amethyst


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I generally like to leave 6 to 8 with a single doe. Usually there are enough extra males to cull anyway.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

6 is a good number to raise for feeders, they grow at a good rate, some mums can handle a couple more so maybe go down to 8 and then see how she goes and take out a couple more if she is looking drained.


----------



## Rain4stgem (Jan 3, 2010)

Rain4stgem said:


> Another doe gave birth in the last few days to 13 kits (finally got a headcount this morning).


Obviously I haven't had enough coffee that morning, she had 15 not 13 kits. Thanks for the help! I took out a few from both groups to narrow it down. The older ones were harder, they have just enough color to confuse me, and no real runtish ones. I did have a couple good black and blues like I was after, so I left them.


----------

